# Waterfall Scarf



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm delighted that so many of you like the Waterfall Scarf; however, I'm very sorry that you are all having so much trouble finding a pattern. I got the original pattern from the knitting store in my town over a year ago and there is no website listed on the directions. Since so many of you have sent me private messages requesting the pattern, I thought I would post my comment in the picture section again so that I could reach all of you at the same time. If you can be patient for a few days, I will try and find out more information for you and also tell you about the size of the beads that are used. If worse comes to worse, I will try and scan the pattern and then post it. These scarfs take a little more time than the ruffled scarf. I think my comment was posted on the wrong scarf. I did a ruffled scarf in 3 hours but this one is done in two sides and then you put each piece together and 3-needle bind off. The scarf is basically knit 2, purl 2. So once the beaded section is completed that is all you do. The beads are threaded on the yarn with a floss threader and there are 480 beads on each side of the scarf. If you have questions after I post the information, I'll try to be as helpful as possible.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, cause these are beautiful. I sure would like my DIL to have one. Boy, would I make a hit with her. Let us know about the beads and the pattern. God bless


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Those are soo pretty. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thank-you for the information. The scarf is beautiful.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Wow Lois, thank you so much. Seems it's a real work of art!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful.
I did a search on Ravelry and saw a couple others but could not find a source for the pattern.  

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I originally saw these at the Dutch Oven knitting store in Alanson Michigan. They had kits there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad to see these. I missed them first time around. (Mom has been here a couple weeks.) Boy would I like to make those. I have so many beads waiting to find a home. Beautiful work and wonderful colors....


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you its such a beautiful pattern


----------



## canalhopper (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in the UK, but I would love a copy of the pattern for the beautiful waterfall scarf, if there is a way you could let me have it.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

There was a beaded waterfall scarf on Ravelry - the pattern was not free. Is it the same as this one? It looked very similar.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks! I tried to find the pattern too. I've never knit with beads so this could be a real challenge!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. Never tried working with beads yet. Might be fun or might be really frustrating... :shock:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely! Very pretty colors.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Here is a link for purchasing the patterns. I bought mine from Interlacements at the Estes Wool market. I believe it's from one of their designers.

http://www.interlacementsyarns.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=40&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=8


----------



## wavedeva (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a link to You Tube video, "Beaded Shell Fringed Scarf Tutorial" featuring Donna Liljegren of Brynwood Needleworks:


----------



## llstechmesser (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the scarf way it lays on bottom would love that pattern my email is [email protected] if you want to send it thanks.


----------



## Cables4fun (May 10, 2011)

Thank you, I am anxious to get started! Yours are beautiful!


----------



## Raye18 (Sep 12, 2011)

youtube is a great link - Thank you!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Nice job.


----------



## GinnieC (Sep 18, 2011)

I couldn't find the pattern either. Think this is so beautiful, would love to attempt one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks like a fun thing to do. Watched the video. It was pretty good on the prep and handling of the beads.

what size beads did you use?

another question? did you do anything to the beaded ends when you grafted the sides together? or is the bottom open?


----------



## warrenc52 (Aug 15, 2011)

so lovely!! I love these scarves and wanted to make one. I saw one in a local yarn shop, but she didn't have a pattern or any classes coming up on how to do it. I'm so excited that your willing to do this for us. Thank you so much for sharing. 

Carol


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I really would love to make it, but I have never done any bead work . Is it something a novice in beadwork could do? I will keep watching to see if you can send a link to or post the pattern. Thanks for all the time you are spending trying to help us. Granalou


----------



## kvick44 (Aug 29, 2011)

Keep in mind that if the pattern is copyrighted, you cannot post it for others to see.


----------



## jsbhva (Aug 19, 2011)

I also have the pattern but I can't remember where it came from. It is however from a book called Scarf Style be Jane Davis. The book is available on Amazon. Used books start at $3.74. My copy has what looks like page numbers on it. Hope this helps.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh I so could have used that video a few days ago. I am trying to learn something new each year and this year it's knitting with beads. I just spent and endless amount of time stringing one by one 500 beads to knit on a shawl. 
I will now go right for the pre-strung !


----------



## warrenc52 (Aug 15, 2011)

I went to the link for the pattern but wasn't able to register to log in? My email is [email protected] if you wouldn't mind either sending me the pattern or letting me know how I would obtain one from the site that was indicated thanks so much. - Carol


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

I found a pattern on Ravelry called Beaded Waterfall Scarf by Jane Davis. It looks like the scarf you made. Hope this helps. Macde


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Hi Carol,
Here is the link for the home page of Interlacements. I see they have a link for a store locator so maybe there is one in your area that might have their yarn and patterns. There is also a link at the bottom to email them and a phone number.

http://www.interlacementsyarns.com/


----------



## warrenc52 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks so much, I'll try that


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Beautiful.
> I did a search on Ravelry and saw a couple others but could not find a source for the pattern.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


ravelry search brought up this one. Waterfall Beaded Scarf
by Jane Davis and it's the right one.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Carol,
I just looked at the Interlacements site and that pattern is available as a download ! It wasn't when they first listed it years ago so that's good news.
Once you pay they send you a link.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. They are beautiful and I have some beads just waiting for a project! :thumbup:


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

That is such a beautiful scarf. I've never worked with beads, so don't know if I could do it. Sure would like to try.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

OH YES! I searched and searched and found dozens of waterfall scarf patterns none of them were this one! I'll keep checking to see if you post the pattern. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

This is not the same pattern as my waterfall scarf but it is as close as you can get and I actually like this pattern very much since the beads continue through the whole scarf. To answer another question--I used size 6 square beads and strung each one seperately. They show up much better than the pre-strung ones. I've used both types.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay... I just found it... a $6 download. Can't wait to get my SS so I can download it! Thanks for posting this beautiful scarf!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Hi Lois,
Good to know about the beads. I feel better now since I had strung 500 individually


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

The scarf is there but there's no link to the pattern. Has anyone found the actual pattern?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Go to the Interlacements link I posted and you can purchase it from their site as a download. I couldn't get a link off Ravelry either it just keeps circling you around.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Lois, it's beautiful!


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

The picture of that scarf doesn't look like the one on KP. The KP post said it was a K2, P2 pattern and that one isn't.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

The one on Interlacements is the closest you fill find at this point unless you can get you hands on an old copy of Beadwork Dec 2001/Jan 2002 which it appears is where the other one was publised. It doesn't seem you can buy it as a single pattern.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I really appreciate your going to the extra work for us. We love love love that scarf.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Now there is a fashion statement. Beautiful.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Lois for giving your time so generously so your Peeps can make the scarf too. 
(My grandchildren tell me Peeps is the new term for all ones associates.)


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

The pattern with the K2P2 is available on patternfish.com under Art Deco Beaded Scarf for $4.50 as a download.


----------



## mjg003 (Apr 3, 2011)

Would also love to have that pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LoisC thats so thoughtful of you.. I bet you had no idea how popular your beautiful scarfs have become.. I love the fact that you used the picture section and the name of the elusive scarf pattern to get our attention... the one thing that must come out of all of this.. you can feel proud to have made several beautiful scarfs...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The pattern with the K2P2 is available on patternfish.com under Art Deco Beaded Scarf for $4.50 as a download.


That is beautiful, more beadwork but I think I like it better, thanks for the site.


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

I like your scarves better without the beads going all they way thru the scarf. Are you sharing your pattern? Or is there a website to purchase your specific pattern?
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Here is a link for purchasing the patterns. I bought mine from Interlacements at the Estes Wool market. I believe it's from one of their designers.
> 
> http://www.interlacementsyarns.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=40&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=8


Different scarf, but very pretty.
kat


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Please look under topic 'Waterfall Beaded Scarf (continued)'. for information about this particular pattern.
Thanx,
kat


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Hope you can find the pattern to post it here.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

I can be very patient because this information is well worth waiting for. Your scarves are lovely and I very much like the way you incorporated beading into them. I appreciate your generosity in sharing with us how you made these scarves.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

http://www.knittingdaily.com/user/Confirm.aspx?ReturnUrl=%2fmedia%2fp%2f20229%2fshowcontent.aspx&UserName=gmahrou&Token=e17ef72e-5b64-40f1-9dfd-f995c009afa1

I think I'm going to make this scarf and sew in the beads. Let me know if you can't open it.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

The Waterfall Beaded Scarf pattern is in 'Knitting with Beads' by Jane Davis, & is available wherever you are. I found nine in (our combined city & county) libraries & there are discounted copies on amazon & barnesandnoble.com. Since it includes 30 sweater, scarf, hat & glove projects, it's probably a good investment.
kat


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

katrinka said:


> The Waterfall Beaded Scarf pattern is in 'Knitting with Beads' by Jane Davis, & is available wherever you are. I found nine in (our combined city & county) libraries & there are discounted copies on amazon & barnesandnoble.com. Since it includes 30 sweater, scarf, hat & glove projects, it's probably a good investment.
> kat


Thank you Kat


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> The pattern with the K2P2 is available on patternfish.com under Art Deco Beaded Scarf for $4.50 as a download.


Thank you cgcharles. On my way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanx for the bead info. 

the youtube video pretty much gives enough information that you pretty much get the whole pattern.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous. I'll keep an eye out for your pattern, Cheers, Barbara


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Aren't they gorgeous?
I have recently tried to knit a beaded purse, which is the same pattern as your scarves. I had to thread on 10 meters of beads before casting on.
It took me days, while knitting the pattern was easy and took hours in comparison. 
But what a result.........


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just my 2 cents worth on the Waterfall Scarf. Gorgeous, gorgeous ! You did a beautiful job on them. My guess is that anyone would love to get one of those as a gift. 
I have a feeling that it might be Jane Davis design. I have a book of hers and tho that particular item is not in it, there are several things where she has incorporated that same type of bead design. If you can't get anything online for Jane Davis, it is a Lark Book and their website is: www.larkbooks.com 
She really does some interesting things with beads.

Shirl


----------



## rochdalecowgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunning! I would love to make one. Please put me on your list as well if you can. Thank you from Canada!!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

usmgirl said:


> The scarf is there but there's no link to the pattern. Has anyone found the actual pattern?


re the Interlacements Waterfall scarf pattern: To the right on the page there is a box labeled "products." In that box is a link to their patterns. Click on it and you will find the scarf. When you click on the scarf, it will take you here: http://www.interlacementsyarns.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=40&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=8


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I will patiently wait, thank you for trying so hard to help all of us who love your scarves. :-D


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the idea of making two sections and then using the 3 needle bind off to combine the two. Never thought of that. That is why I'm dragging my feet on finishing the beaded scarf I started as I'm afraid I don't have enough yarn and since I bought the yarn a long time ago on a trip to Chicago there's no way I can find it now. I'm half way done so will try your method and finish that scarf. Kinda similar to yours.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm good to my DIL also; smart and kind.
Forest


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

That would be wonderful. The scarf is unique and special.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated Lois.

Pam


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, is that beautiful!! keep us posted


----------



## canalhopper (Oct 27, 2011)

Reading the info on the website, it suggests using Tiny Toes yarn. That's not available in the UK, but it also calls it sock yarn. In the UK sock yarn is known as 4 ply. Does anyone know if this would do?


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you so much. I can't wait to get the pattern.


----------



## jgibbs (Nov 11, 2011)

Has the pattern been posted yet? I looked on patternfish and the other link that was posted, but it isn't the same pattern. Both have the beads going the entire length of the scarf. I HAVE to make this!!!


----------



## bcolliemom (Jul 12, 2011)

I would like the pattern too, please. It is beautiful!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This site gives US yarn size standards, the Craft Yarn Council: http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html
Here's a site that compares US weights to Ply: http://www.knittersaddiction.com/BlogRetrieve.aspx?BlogID=2692&PostID=36207
Also, in case you find another puzzler, forget where this chart is and need a fast answer, go to Ravelry and check any of their patterns. Ravelry lists yarns in both US measurements and Ply. 
Actually, we use ply in the US, but it has a very different meaning. Here, ply is the physical number of strands that are twisted together into a strand of yarn. 


canalhopper said:


> Reading the info on the website, it suggests using Tiny Toes yarn. That's not available in the UK, but it also calls it sock yarn. In the UK sock yarn is known as 4 ply. Does anyone know if this would do?


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Aren't you so nice to go to all this trouble ! I guess the old saying no good deed goes unpunished fits in this case LOL but thank you for helping us all!Kathy


----------



## canalhopper (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for your helpful answer. I thought the UK wool thicknesses referred to the number of yarns twisted together, too. We have 2ply, 3ply, 4ply, etc. Then we have double knitting, which I think is eight ply, and also Aran and chunky.

On the chart you posted, it converts sock yarn to 3ply, yet here in the UK we always use 4ply for socks.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

there is one all most like it in the book 'knit one bead two'


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Agree. Goood Pickup. Patricia


----------



## debbiex4 (Jan 25, 2011)

i love that waterfall scarf also and am waiting paitiently for you to share the pattern with us. thanks in advance

debbie


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

The pattern was posted yesterday.


----------



## bcolliemom (Jul 12, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> The pattern was posted yesterday.


I went back & found it & printed it off. Thanks so much. Now I will have to figure out how to crochet again. I used to know how many years ago.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry, but I don't see the posted pattern. Where was it posted?


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Judyh said:


> I'm so sorry, but I don't see the posted pattern. Where was it posted?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-42190-1.html


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks very much ma2sa


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I've never seen anything like this. It would be fun to try if/when you post the pattern. Thanks for helping us!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I posted the pattern last week in the picture section.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks so much. I found it. I hope you've recovered from all the questions! Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery!! Thanks so much for being so helpful.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Would love to try this


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Lois Posted the directions here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-42190-1.html
\
Robin in MA


----------



## ourmoonstar (Feb 10, 2012)

I CANNOT FIND THE INSTRUCTIONS U WERE KIND ENOUGH TO POST. CAN U HELP ME


----------



## junie1 (Feb 26, 2012)

would love to do this
I am a beginner knitter, would this be to advanced for me.

If not where can i find the pattern/tutorial please

Thanks
junie


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

To any of you who have made this scarf.... how many beads does it take? The pattern I downloaded from Interlacements calls for 2 6 strand packages of beads ( they sell them for 24.00) I wrote and asked how many beads per strand. They replied 180 to 200 per strand. Now if my math is correct.... that means 1200 beads on each side???? seems like a lot. Any help would be appreciated as to how many it takes. I would like to find some less expensive beads if possible. Thanks Jane


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

My Waterfall Scarf has 380 beads on each side. It is knitted in two panels and joined together with a 3-needle bind off. The beads only cost about two dollars and change and I needed three packages to complete the project. I believe the beads were size 6. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

no it is not in that book


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

They are beautiful,your work and colours are perfect.


----------

